# McGinnis Gone?



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"According to sources on both sides, it appears the Cavaliers will part ways with point guard Jeff McInnis at the end of the season. Even though he's having his best statistical year, the new ownership group hasn't been impressed with McInnis' defense. McInnis and his representatives have also been eyeing other situations. What remains to be seen is whether the Cavaliers will renounce his rights or attempt to hammer out a sign-and-trade deal. If the Cavaliers hold onto his rights, he'll count $7.2 million against the salary cap until he's renounced or signed." Akron Beacon Journal


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think that this is a surprise to anybody that the Cavs are going to let McInnis go. But, from what the journal was saying the Cavs might just release him even before the season is over.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The New Ownership is bad ****ing ***.
They don't mess around.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Will LeBron start at the point again if McInnis is gone?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The New Ownership is bad ****ing ***.
> They don't mess around.


No doubt. Some say Gilbert was simply pissed at the state of affairs and it shows.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it'll be interesting to see who they bring in to replace mcginnis.

can anybody say, EARL WATSON? He's an underrated PG who's ready to start, imo. And since everybody talk non-stop about mcginnis' atrocious defense, watson has GREAT defense to boot. he's also pretty good at dropping dimes as he gets a high number of assists in limited minutes.

then there's dan dickau, and brevin knight, should they not be able to pick up watson. dickau can be a solid backup and borderline starter in this league a la damon jones, and brevin knight is another cheap effective pg.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Grab Watson and Korver, resign Z and call it an offseason.
Hire Phil Jackson.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

If Antonio Daniels is unrestricted, I would take either Daniels or Watson. Re-sign Z, and figure out who will be our scorer off the bench (Jackson? Pavlovic? a free agent?)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Would have been nice to have a draft pick this offseason with a deep PG draft to fill this spot long term.

Out of the available guys in free agency, Watson is probably the best option.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Z should be gone because hes slow and doesnt fit in well with Lebron IMO because the cav's would be best suited as a running team.. that being said what im suggesting is

1) boost Anderson's minutes by trading Gooden while his value is high for jamal Magloire

2) Sign Earl Watson to backup snow(hes better suited comming off the bench because of his energy)

3) Sign Cuttino Mobley if we can't then we should try to get joe Johnson, if we cant I guess we should somehow try to get Larry Hughes

I think Korver would be a horrible fit because he would force Bron to play the 2 + hes a horrible defender


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

You dont want to sign Z because he is slow but you want to sign Jamaal M. ??


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> You dont want to sign Z because he is slow but you want to sign Jamaal M. ??


Magloire is quicker and more agile than Z. And younger.


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Grab Watson and Korver, resign Z and call it an offseason.
> Hire Phil Jackson.


well said:clap: 
but we also need to get rid of Paxton


----------



## c-town/c-gurl (Mar 9, 2005)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> You dont want to sign Z because he is slow but you want to sign Jamaal M. ??


We need to resign z his chemistry with bron is amazing. why mess with a good thing?


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

EHL said:


> Magloire is quicker and more agile than Z. And younger.



They might come out cheaper to keep Z


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

c-town/c-gurl said:


> well said:clap:
> but we also need to get rid of Paxton


Paxton is the biggest problem. Crappy draft after crappy draft


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"In the off-season, the Cavs will have room under the salary cap to pursue an established outside shooter on the free-agent market. Some potential free agents the Cavs would be interested in are Ray Allen of Seattle, Michael Redd of Milwaukee and Joe Johnson of Phoenix." Cleveland Plain Dealer

"In addition, the Cavs might choose to pass on re-signing McInnis, which would leave an opening at point guard. One possibility to fill that void is Antonio Daniels of Seattle. Also, the Cavaliers will have to make a decision on All-Star center Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who will be a free agent. James says he wants Ilgauskas to come back, but the Cavs might be reluctant to sign a long-term, big-money deal." Cleveland Plain Dealer


----------

